# 27" Diameter Wood Wheels????



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2014)

I have 2 Bikes with 28" Wheels/Tires; BUT, They are Really 25" Diameter!!!!

These 2 I Bought are 27" Diameter!!!!

What's Up??? 

Help Appreciated!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 1, 2014)

Are they clincher rims? Just a guess, but maybe 700A rims- ETRTO 642.  If they are for singletubes , probably for 30" tires.  These were a popular size int eh hard and cushion tire period, but were still used for pneumatics but were not common.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2014)

*TOC Type Tubeless!!!*



Andrew Gorman said:


> Are they clincher rims? Just a guess, but maybe 700A rims- ETRTO 642.  If they are for singletubes , probably for 30" tires.  These were a popular size int eh hard and cushion tire period, but were still used for pneumatics but were not common.




They are TOC Type Tubeless, Not Clinchers!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 1, 2014)

I'll stick with 30" wheels then!  I've heard it's possible to stretch the older 2 ply 28" Harper tires over them on a hot day.  Just like there are 29r fans today, 30" wheels had their advocates 115 years ago:
http://books.google.com/books?id=Nv...AA#v=onepage&q=30 inch bicycle wheels&f=false


----------



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I'll stick with 30" wheels then!  I've heard it's possible to stretch the older 2 ply 28" Harper tires over them on a hot day.  Just like there are 29r fans today, 30" wheels had their advocates 115 years ago:
> http://books.google.com/books?id=Nv...AA#v=onepage&q=30 inch bicycle wheels&f=false





Thanks a Lot Andrew!


----------



## olderthandirt (May 1, 2014)

*wow that sounds like a stretch ?*

let us know if you can stretch the tires 2 inches ,you could put them in a warm oven say after cooking a pizza and the oven had been off for a while just slide them on a big sheet of foil for a few minutes ,do this while the wife is not home they usually do not care much for such procedures ,i know this from similar non traditional oven uses


----------



## carlitos60 (May 2, 2014)

*Not Possible!*



olderthandirt said:


> let us know if you can stretch the tires 2 inches ,you could put them in a warm oven say after cooking a pizza and the oven had been off for a while just slide them on a big sheet of foil for a few minutes ,do this while the wife is not home they usually do not care much for such procedures ,i know this from similar non traditional oven uses





It's a Lot of Stretching, Not Even the 700 Tubeless!  They are Too Small!!  

Were Those the Original Tubeless Tires from the TOC Era???


----------



## carlitos60 (May 2, 2014)

*Rough Tire!!!!!*

One of the Original Tires is Just Too Rough, But I Can Read:

"Hartford Rubber Works US"


----------



## filmonger (May 3, 2014)

I think what he was saying was that if you had an older pair of Harper reproduction 28inch 2 ply tires that they might stretch - The Harper molds were purchased by Richard Dean who now makes these reproduction tires in various colors - but they are 4 ply ( i think ). As far as I know no one has tried to fit the Dean 28 inch tires to a 30 inch rim. My guess is that if you did exactly as described ( heating the tire - allowing it to stretch ) that a Richard Dean tire 4 ply might work fine. An expensive experiment as the Richard dean tires are 150 USD each - but worth a try! At the very least you could resell the Dean tire if it didn't fit. We all would like to know if this method works to say the least!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 3, 2014)

*Contact??*



filmonger said:


> I think what he was saying was that if you had an older pair of Harper reproduction 28inch 2 ply tires that they might stretch - The Harper molds were purchased by Richard Dean who now makes these reproduction tires in various colors - but they are 4 ply ( i think ). As far as I know no one has tried to fit the Dean 28 inch tires to a 30 inch rim. My guess is that if you did exactly as described ( heating the tire - allowing it to stretch ) that a Richard Dean tire 4 ply might work fine. An expensive experiment as the Richard dean tires are 150 USD each - but worth a try! At the very least you could resell the Dean tire if it didn't fit. We all would like to know if this method works to say the least!





Where Can I Order Those Tires From??  Remember, I'm in PR, Those Things are not Around Here!

Richard Dean Tires


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2014)

Here is a cabe thread with pictures of his white tires:


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54095-Robert-Dean-tires&highlight=dean+tires

Here is the cabe thread with his details.....


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gle-Tube-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=Robert+Dean


----------



## carlitos60 (May 4, 2014)

*Thanks!*



filmonger said:


> Here is a cabe thread with pictures of his white tires:
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54095-Robert-Dean-tires&highlight=dean+tires
> ...





Thanks for the Info!!!

BUT,,,,,If I Could Only Find a Set of Those DEAN 28" Tires (USED)!!!!!

Help Appreciated!


----------



## thehugheseum (May 4, 2014)

i have a black set for sale or trade


----------

